# In need of a drive cable for model 944524693



## Adam wiley (12 mo ago)




----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Is there a number on the cable?? White letters & Numbers??


----------



## Adam wiley (12 mo ago)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Is there a number on the cable?? White letters & Numbers??


198466


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Adam wiley said:


> 198466



Now Google that number..... see who has it cheap & QUICK !!!!!


GLuck, Jay


----------



## Adam wiley (12 mo ago)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Now Google that number..... see who has it cheap & QUICK !!!!!
> 
> 
> GLuck, Jay


I’ve been trying everywhere I’ve found so far says no longer in production


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Possible supersession of 198466


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

https://shop.yarmandstore.com/cart.htm?arireturnurl=https://www.yarmandstore.com/searsparts?aribrand=ayp#/s/ayp//198466//1/y

Only place I can find a part listed that will actually let you go to cart.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The 944 at the start of your model number indicates the machine was made by Husqvarna / American Yard Products. Genuine OEM Part # 532198466 RC Item # 2426566 Alternative Part Numbers: 

If you click on the alternative part number link on the above page, it scrolls down to this :

Replaces Part Number 198466


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I just found one on EBay, ships to Canada. According to the info, there are 3 or 4 left. 
With price, shipping and dollar conversion is cheaper than the other option suggested here (at least for me as freight is on top of the cable cost.)


----------

